# Wanting to make a slingshot from wood.



## John Peters (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello I am John and new to the forum here and just had a question to ask .I was wanting to make a two sling shots one to shoot arrows and one to use to regular .I was going to use wood to make both.Is there any templates would suggest to use ?Something simple cause new wood working just wanted to use some of wood laying around in my dad's building just laying around and plus always wanted to make my own slingshot from wood.I would be very thankful for all the help I can get .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/

*Check here!*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . Here is one to get you started : http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/8-arrowshotergopdf/


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome and don't forget to show your results 
Cheers


----------

